# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  посоветуйте почтовый сервер

## p486

привет всем.

посоветуйте пожалуйста почтовый сервер из которого можно отправлять много писем где то 150шт за пол часа, чтобы он не возвращал ошибку от сервера о рассылке спама.

пишу программку которая должна все это делать. ЭТО НЕ СПАМ!!! это рассылка подписавшимся пользователям.

----------


## bodreyka

http://www.hmailserver.com/

----------


## Arg

А это программа предназначена только отправлять письма, или в ней есть возможность и собирать письма с внешних ящиков и пересылать их на внутрениие (локальные)?

----------

